# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Anesthesiologie contact

## Bobbiekuif

Hallo,
We hebben elkaar ontmoet op 13 oktober , 's middags in de wachtruimte van anesthesiologie, graag contact en een bericht

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha Bobbiekuif,

Dit is wel een hele aparte manier om iemand te vinden!!

Misschien iets meer detail? Ben je op zoek naar een man/vrouw, welke anesthesiologie, welke stad etc?  :Stick Out Tongue:  Volgende keer toch maar eerst gegevens uitwisselen?? :Big Grin: 
Nou ik wens je heeel veel succes in je zoektocht! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

